# Some kms from the city...!



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

I went to an excursion with a friend of mine near the city and we found these....!



























*Vipera sp.*





I can now say with safety that I am obsessed with spiders....


----------



## fbrem (Jul 15, 2010)

spiders are very cool, I especially love jumping spiders, I could watch them forever. That viperid snake is also very awesome.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of jumping spiders here is one I found at home...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! Those are some awesome photos!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh no you didn't! 
This should have been titled "CAUTION: SPIDERS...with beady eyes and fuzzy legs that will creep you right out."
...won't be sleeping tonite


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2010)

Spiders give me the creeps, although I know they are good for gardens. But still...

I have a garter snake that hangs around the house. I wish he'd eat the voles that make holes in my flower beds!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2010)

I like jumping spiders too!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool pics of nice pets Thanasis  !!! Jean


----------



## jewel (Jul 17, 2010)

i think jumping spiders and tarantulas are cute! shame my mom doesn't feel the same :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice to see someone who isn't knee jerk afraid of the local wildlife. Certainly they have more to fear from us than visa versa.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2010)

nice pics. don't know if it's just me, but that snake looks annoyed...


----------



## etex (Jul 19, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Oh no you didn't!
> This should have been titled "CAUTION: SPIDERS...with beady eyes and fuzzy legs that will creep you right out."
> ...won't be sleeping tonite



And a snake,too!!


----------

